
Pome – Postgres Metrics Dashboard Written in Go - craigkerstiens
https://github.com/rach/pome
======
philjr
Anyone else have custom dashboard fatigue? I'm pretty tired of seeing custom
dashboards written for different pieces of software.

I'd really like to see more effort going in to API's that allow you to pull
data from (in this case) PostgreSQL in a meaningful way that are open,
extensible and composable. Maybe this is a "big platform" problem, but for me
all these once off dashboards just don't scale when you've got so many
different parts of your stack.

~~~
dominotw
also, "written in go" fatigue. Can't wait for this trend to die.

~~~
billhathaway
From a deployment standpoint, having a tool written in Go is a win for me
since it is much simpler to get running than something in python or ruby which
almost certainly has a larger dependency tree.

~~~
pjmlp
Except the Go deployment story is nothing new and is available to any
programming language with AOT compilation to native code that has ever
existed.

~~~
geodel
For Java/C#/Ruby/Python/Perl/Javascript etc which constitute huge amount of
business related apps development it is new and convenient deployment strategy
.

~~~
pjmlp
Scripting languages don't have AOT compilers to native code.

Java and C# do have AOT compilers to native code, capable of producing static
executables, you just need to buy them.

~~~
Nelkins
C# will have free native compilation soon.[1]

[1]
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExploringTheNewNETDotnetComman...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/ExploringTheNewNETDotnetCommandLineInterfaceCLI.aspx)

~~~
pjmlp
I know about that, but as of today you can only get it for free with Mono or
Windows Store with VS 2015.

------
kogepathic
Looks interesting, but supports fewer metrics than Zalando's PGObserver[1]
which I've used and find to be very useful to monitor your PostgreSQL
installation(s).

Also Pome only supports PG9.4, whereas PGObserver supports older versions (I
used it on 9.3 and 9.1)

[1]
[https://zalando.github.io/PGObserver/](https://zalando.github.io/PGObserver/)

~~~
rachbelaid
Thanks for sharing this. I will look at which metrics that I can include from
this project. I can also say that CPU can't happen to keep the project
gathering data only through Postgres (except if you know a way)

The goal of Pome was to be very easy to setup for people who put nothing in
place, which is why wrote it in Go. But if you have some time there is much
better/complete tools like collectd.

------
rachbelaid
Here the author. Glad and scare that this project reached the 1st page of HN.
This project is at a very early stage but I had to release it at some stage. I
wrote some explanation in the Readme [1] and in a blog post [2].

TL;DR: Pome aim to be very simple to deploy, opinionated and battery included
tool to have a look at the health of your PG db. It's maybe not the case of
anybody here but in my career, I have seen many PG db for which no health
status were track (or because people think that RDS is magic). I assumed that
if a very simple tool existed then it gives less reason to not track their
health status.

At this stage, I don't think that Pome offers enough to be very useful but I
hope that you will like the direction taken and where it's going.

Pome isn't aiming to be a tool for humongous Postgres instances which are
already in the hands of a DBA who can have the time to setup more advanced
monitoring tools. Pome won't be an alternative to a more configurable tool
like collectd.

[1] [https://github.com/rach/pome#why-building-
pome](https://github.com/rach/pome#why-building-pome)

[2] [http://rachbelaid.com/introducing-
pome/](http://rachbelaid.com/introducing-pome/)

------
johntyler10
Would be interested if it could do something like OpsDash[1]. Also, would it
work with a AWS RDS Postgres?

[1] [https://www.opsdash.com/blog/postgresql-
monitoring.html](https://www.opsdash.com/blog/postgresql-monitoring.html)

~~~
travjones
A quick glance at the README.md indicates that you can input the hostname,
port, etc. of your db at the command line, so it should work with AWS (your
hostname would be something like blah.blah.us-east-1.rds.amazonaws.com).

------
jackbravo
any equivalent for MySQL?

------
andrewl
The description is missing a t in two places in this sentence:

"Pome stands for _Posgres_ Metrics. Pome is a _PosgreSQL_ Metrics Dashboard to
keep track of the health of your database."

It should be _Postgres_ instead of _Posgres_ and _PostgreSQL_ instead of
_PosgreSQL_.

~~~
jobvandervoort
I made a PR:
[https://github.com/rach/pome/pull/20](https://github.com/rach/pome/pull/20)

